# Tell me about APH's



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv noticed a lot of people on this forum have little hedgehogs as pets. I find this really interesting as Iv always loved hogs.
What are they like as pets?
Are they tame? Do they enjoy being handled?
What sort of home do they need?
What do they eat?

Sorry all the questions, I just find it interesting


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have 3 of the little huffers

One Eyed Jack (who as the name suggests only has one eye)









Harry Hog (who has no back feet)









and the newest addition, currently nicknamed Pong who has a bad leg









once tame they can be very affectionate, however its all down to the individual, both jack and pong love human interaction, but harry is very much a grumpy guts
they like attention on their terms and tend to be more a crawl all over you rather then a snuggle pet

mine are all kept in ZZ2's, the other alternative is a vivarium.
they need a 12" wheel and a heat source

they are fed a diet of chicken bassed cat kibble, normally a mix of atleast 3 different ones, and it needs to be atleast 30% protein and no more then 10% fat
they also eat mealworms and other insects, and a bit of boiled chicken or lean fried mince goes down well as a treat


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

kate_7590 said:


> Iv noticed a lot of people on this forum have little hedgehogs as pets. I find this really interesting as Iv always loved hogs.
> What are they like as pets?
> Are they tame? Do they enjoy being handled?
> What sort of home do they need?
> ...


This post that SL did is a good read 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/189908-keeping-hedgehogs-pets.html


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I personally find them a little smelly, I give them a complete clean out every morning so my house doesn't pong throughout the day. 

They are very interesting to watch and seem quite inquisitive nosing into everything. 

They do require daily handling and patience to become tame / bomb proof 

I would imagine vets bills are quite pricey as many vets class them as exotics

Miss - you cant call him pong!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I personally find them a little smelly, I give them a complete clean out every morning so my house doesn't pong throughout the day.
> 
> They are very interesting to watch and seem quite inquisitive nosing into everything.
> 
> ...


with the way he smelt when i brought him home hes lucky im not calling him sir stinky bum!!!! :lol: :lol:
i got a whole seat pod to myself on the tram at rush hour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

its just till i find a name that suits him, im not going to call him hog with no name


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they've got to be the hardest of all pets to name


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> they've got to be the hardest of all pets to name


I agree with this!

I find my hog to be very grumpy and huffy although he loves play time in the evening and annoints over the most bizarre things, he loves my skirting board.










Everything has to be on his terms but I wouldn't change him for the world. He is so entertaining to sit and watch :thumbup:

I find he can be quite smelly but after a clean out and a good wheel scrub its not too bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I find my hog to be very grumpy and huffy


My Jezza is the same :lol:
He also annoints over the weirdest of things, once he managed to find a rabbit poo and proceeded to spit it all over himself :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> My Jezza is the same :lol:
> He also annoints over the weirdest of things, once he managed to find a rabbit poo and proceeded to spit it all over himself :lol:


Bahahahahaha excellent! Gotta love em


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think harry could give them all a run for their grumpyness!!!!!

the things both my boys have annointed over!!!! (pongs only annointed over food so far)
baling twine, my dogs bed, rabbit poo, chinchilla poo, chinchilla food, my carpet, laminate floor, a dog toy..... im sure theres more!!!
such class, they obviously take after me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i think harry could give them all a run for their grumpyness!!!!!
> 
> the things both my boys have annointed over!!!! (pongs only annointed over food so far)
> baling twine, my dogs bed, rabbit poo, chinchilla poo, chinchilla food, my carpet, laminate floor, a dog toy..... im sure theres more!!!
> such class, they obviously take after me :lol:


Jezza has done bailing twine too, ohh and my comfy pants he seemed determined to pull them off me :lol:

I think that is one thing about APH's they are definitely entertaining pets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

harry likes my fleeces :lol:

huffy used to love my comfy pants, i dont have comfy pants any more tho, or huffy


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine both love wool! Rose has pulled and pulled at all wooly jumpers and the throw I have over the back of my sofa. 

She also went loopy inside a new big cardboard choob I got her, licking all the walls as best she could without it rolling


----------

